# Refrigerating salmon oil



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I know I read in a thread a long while back about refrigerating or not refrigerating liquid fish/salmon oil.

I had been using Grizzly Salmon oil but recently switched to Only Natural Salmon Oil. The Only Natural states to refrigerate the oil after opening. (of course I didn't read this until I had been using the oil for a good two weeks) I have not noticed the smell of the oil indicating that the oil is rancid (oh, how I know THAT smell).

I was just wondering if those of you who use fish/salmon oil refrigerate it? I can understand that if it's 99 degrees in my house I might want to refrigerate the oil, but it's a nice cool 60 degrees right now.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I keep mine in the fridge just to make sure it stays fresh.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Refrigerate. 

All oils (including vitamin E capsules if you use those) stay much fresher much longer if you store them in a cool dark place. Unless you have a wine cellar or other dark cool (consistently cool) place in your home, the refrigerator is your best bet.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I never thought to refrigerate my Vit. E capsules. I store them in a kitchen cabinet...out of the sun but not consistently cool.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I made the mistake of not refrigerating it and had to throw out a big bottle just a week after buying it...Ok, not gonna mention how I *accidentally* was keeping it on top of the microwave so every time I used it the oils were cooking a bit until they were putrid after a week


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

In the fridge. I put all the 'oil' type supplements in the fridge- fish oil, coq10, vit e, CLO. . .


----------

